# T12s vs T8s



## kingtut512 (Feb 10, 2011)

Currently I have a DIY canopy for my planted 55g aquarium. My canopy has two shop lights which each hold two 40w T12 florescent bulbs for a total of four 40w bulbs each 6500k in temp.

For the environmental and energy sake I want to replace my light fixture with a T8 fixture. The highest wattage T8 bulb is 32w but the light color is also 6500k.

So would four 32w 6500k T8 bulbs give me the same outcome as my current four 40w 6500k T12 bulbs for my 55g planted aquarium?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What I have read,yes.The WPG thing is just an easy way for beginners to provide adequate light for the plants.I think even though you are losing watts,its more efficient and therefore provides if not about the same then better lights.I read somewhere that the tubes are thinner so the light reflects better.I sure someone will come about and add their knowledge too,so dont just go by what I say.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you want to increase efficiency then add or get a better reflector. Poor reflecotrs is where most of the light is lost. This is why T5HO fixtures blowout the WPG rule because the overall efficiency of the fixture doesn't equate to any general rule out there. If you're interested in looking into reflectors look here Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

kingtut512 said:


> Currently I have a DIY canopy for my planted 55g aquarium. My canopy has two shop lights which each hold two 40w T12 florescent bulbs for a total of four 40w bulbs each 6500k in temp.
> 
> So would four 32w 6500k T8 bulbs give me the same outcome as my current four 40w 6500k T12 bulbs for my 55g planted aquarium?


Four 32W T8 6500K bulbs will pump about 30% more light into your tank than the 2 40W T12's. The T-rating only refers to the diameter of the bulb, not necessarily the effectiveness (though, T8's consume less power being smaller).

I agree strongly that you need a good reflector, otherwise most of the light is lost in the fixture.


----------

